# Lake of the Week, Sept. 5: Lakeville Lake



## SC Mike

*Lakeville Lake, Oakland County*

*Nearest town:* Lake Orion

*Surface water area:* 429 acres

*Maximum depth:* 65 feet

*Water clarity:* Clear

*Accessibility:* State-owned public access with hard-surfaced ramp on southwest shore; fee charged for launching at site administered by Parks & Recreation Bureau; parking for 29 vehicles / 35 mph speed limit enforced on entire lake; watercraft must operate at no-wake speed within 100 feet of any shore, dock, raft, bathing area or moored vessel

*42¡ 49 20.26 N / 83¡ 9 21.35 W*

*Accommodations:* Site administered by Bald Mountain Recreation Area (1330 E. Greenshield Road, Lake Orion, 248-693-6767); boat rental, courtesy pier, picnicking, restrooms






*Fishing Information:*
Lakeville was once 13 small lakes, but a water-control project about 50 years ago turned it into one 429-acre lake. This accounts for the lakes unusual nature, with about half the water being 5 feet deep or shallower, but with many pools around the lake, some as deep as 65 feet. The lake also has an abundance of points, coves, islands and sharp drop-offs. There are also plenty of submerged logs and brush, so there is a variety of structure to choose from in Lakeville. The DNR has also stocked the lake with northern pike and walleyes over the years, and a DNR survey indicated a good number of crayfish and forage fish for the gamefish to feed on. According to Ron Jedlicki at Hook, Line & Sinker, 12 N. Broadway, Lake Orion, MI 48362, (248) 814-9216, this lake is special. Lakeville is my favorite lake, he said. Its a great largemouth bass and northern pike lake. If you want big crappies, this is a terrific body of water to fish. Some of them measure as long as 15 or 16 inches.

Jedlicki suggests bass fisherman take a two-pronged approach. I fish this lake a lot for bass, he said. Youll catch them using a variety of methods, but two really work well. First try a soft plastic lizard or plastic worm. The second option is to slow-roll a spinnerbait. Start searching in the 6- to 10- foot depths in and along submerged weeds. For soft plastics, recommended colors include black, green pumpkin and tequila sunrise; chartreuse and white or black spinnerbaits will all produce from time to time. Areas near the south shore and on the edges of pools on the east and west shore *(Spots 1)* are good places to begin your search. 

Pike anglers can find fish in similar areas as bass; however, theyre more likely to be found in slightly deeper water during summer, with a location just north of two islands along the western shore *(Spot 2)* being a good bet. Pike can easily run up to 36 inches. Jedlicki says some monsters swim in Lakeville. Ive personally caught pike in the 40-inch class out of this lake, he said. Id suggest fishing deep weed edges with a big spinnerbait. Use the same lure you use for bass, just make sure to put on a steel leader if youre trying to catch pike. To effectively fish a spinnerbait in deeper water, cast it out and slowly retrieve it, just fast enough to keep the blades revolving as you bring it in. Slow rolling a spinnerbait is deadly on the pike in Lakeville, said Jedlicki.

The relatively rare but good-size crappies can be found just southeast of the islands *(Spot 3)*. Jedlicki says some crappies in Lakeville can be trophies. During spring and late fall, you can catch huge crappies here, he said. Some of them are trophy-class fish. Theyre harder to come by in summer, but early and late in the year you can catch them. In addition to deeper water areas, look for crappies to be in shallow cover early and late in the year. Any submerged cover, such as boat docks, can hold them. Jedlicki suggests fishing with a pinkie jig and a fathead minnow with or without a bobber.

Anglers can also find some walleyes and bluegills, too. Live bait is the best bet for landing either of these species. Check out the lakes deeper drop-offs in summer for walleyes. Any weed edge is bound to have a bluegill or two hanging about.

This lake gets a lot of fishing pressure, and the state has a rule forbidding boat wakes within 100 feet of any shore, dock, swimming area or anchored vessel. Of course, that regulation is more likely to affect recreational boaters than anglers, but dont forget it when on the water here. Those big areas of 5-foot water have plenty of weeds and other vegetation. If you consider such plants to be lure-stealers to be avoided, youll miss out on a lot of fish. Most anglers know lots of big and small fish can be found in them, making them top spots to catch most species. The lake does draw some winter fishing, and the best bet is to set up near any of the lakes drop-offs and holes and use tip-ups.



Sportsman's Connection is a leading publisher of lake maps and fishing information. 130-250 Michigan lakes are covered in each of 7 (newly revised) fishing map guides, and are available for download at http://www.sportsmansconnection.com/michigan/


----------

